# About to buy 2006 GTO 6.0, a few question...



## pontiac0088 (Feb 27, 2012)

I use to own a 2000 T/A Ws6 sold it about 2 years ago ( regret it!!), now looking to buy a 2006 GTO 6.0. Only thing is i have heard that the maintenance on these cars are frequent and expensive. Any opinions or comments are welcome thanks for the help!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pontiac0088 said:


> I use to own a 2000 T/A Ws6 sold it about 2 years ago ( regret it!!), now looking to buy a 2006 GTO 6.0. Only thing is i have heard that the maintenance on these cars are frequent and expensive. Any opinions or comments are welcome thanks for the help!!!


Maintenance on these cars is expensive mostly for the fact many parts are no longer available and dealers are using aftermarket parts. Some hard to get parts are on back order constantly and the wait can be long. 

Frequent? Yes and no. It depends on how one drove this car from new. The misconception was out of the box this car could handle hard driving. Fact is it couldn't. Although the car drives well and handles exceptional, it was not made for the track. It was made for normal highway use. It just had more HP and more snot to it. People who took it to its limit found it costing them major $$ to keep it on the road. If they wanted to drive it like the GTO predecessors they had to dump tons of money in it on upgrades. The classics were made for the abuse, these cars were not.

These cars can take moderate highway "fun" driving but will not stand up to repeated abuse. Parts will fail. The car was overpriced for the durability it has. If the car was made to deliver track performance like say the WS.6 the price on these cars would have been considerably higher.

I have a 2002 WS.6. When I compare my '05 GTO to the WS.6. The WS.6 is superior in almost every way. That car was made for the joy the new GTOs were not intended for. The only attribute better on the new GTO is it rides better..and of course the 6.0 has more torque. The new GTO drives like a luxury car and has a lot of HP and torque, it lacks quality parts.

Now you are looking at used. The more owners these cars had the more abuse, the more abuse the more maintenance, the more maintenance the more $$ in up keep. Many have NO idea on this car. They see a GTO badge on it and think its a track car. It's NOT unless you upgrade it. Many join this forum wanting to learn about their "new" GTO after the fact only to learn the deal they got on it is now gonna cost them $$$$ because some yahoo before him trashed the car and dumped it. 

IMO: if you miss your WS.6 you may want to consider getting another one instead of the GTO. Why? Because the WS.6 was made for what many think the GTO was. If it came down to a choice on which car I had to let go the '05 would be sacrificed with no hesitation. And I like the new GTO. The WS.6 is more fun to drive and will deliver what the driver wants. It's an outstanding car. If you get the '06 GTO you will find yourself comparing it to your WS.6 and after the newness factor wears off, you may regret getting the '06.


----------



## pontiac0088 (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks for the advice.... i have been looking at a lot of ws6's online and have been debating. I am not looking for a track car, just a car to take me to and from work, then some fun on the weekends. I'm going to test drive to GTO today and have a buddy of mine check out the mechanics of it. Ill let y'all know how it goes !!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO is still my favorite car. It was pricey to maintain though. I sold mine with about 80k on the clock, it was a 1 owner before I got it with 22k miles. At 80k miles it needed FULL suspension(bushings, struts, shocks, springs, ect), CD player was starting to give issues, silver trim on steering wheel bubbled, paint chipped badly on door handles.

The wifes GTO got more warranty work then the car costed new. She bought hers with 11k miles and sold hers with like 17k on it.

It wasn't a bad car, it was just more then I was willing to pay for a GTO. A C5 Corvette is cheaper to keep on the road, and insurnace is cheaper too.


----------



## pontiac0088 (Feb 27, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> GTO is still my favorite car. It was pricey to maintain though. I sold mine with about 80k on the clock, it was a 1 owner before I got it with 22k miles. At 80k miles it needed FULL suspension(bushings, struts, shocks, springs, ect), CD player was starting to give issues, silver trim on steering wheel bubbled, paint chipped badly on door handles.
> 
> The wifes GTO got more warranty work then the car costed new. She bought hers with 11k miles and sold hers with like 17k on it.
> 
> It wasn't a bad car, it was just more then I was willing to pay for a GTO. A C5 Corvette is cheaper to keep on the road, and insurnace is cheaper too.


Find me a C5 corvette for the same price as the GTO and ill be all for it!! haha


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

As stated previously, it depends on how the car is treated. I've had my '05 since new and it has almost 30K easy miles. Still has the original tires and battery and I've never (knock on wood) had to spend a dime on a repair. (Needs new tires simply because the originals are old.)


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

pontiac0088 said:


> Find me a C5 corvette for the same price as the GTO and ill be all for it!! haha


Used Cars for Sale: Listings Near 19512 - Cars.com


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

ive had 3 trans ams, a firehawk, 2 WS6's and two GTOs. to say the WS6 is superior in every way is off base. styling wise, i like my WS6 better. but everything else is no comparison. my T/As cost me more money in upkeep then the GTO. headlight motors, window motors, funky electical problems, blown rears, other odd n ends. Ive never had an issue with my GTO, aside from the quirky things they all have in common. stru rub, peeling door handles, tear in rear stitching. never had any mechanical problem, Knock on wood.

mixed pros n cons list:


T/A:
killer looks
horrible ride quality
cheap interior
hard to work on
weak ass rear
less power than the LS2
can run fat tires with out tubbing the dam thing.
good luck finding one not beat to ****

GTO:
boring looking
F'in wheel hop
expensive to upgrade
killer interior.
awesome ride
LS2...
semi rare
stupid skinny tires

what are you getting the car for? if youre looknig to get a track car, you may want to stick to a WS6, better platform for racing. the GTOs IRS make it a bitch to launch properly without sinking a ton of money into it.
for everyday use, id pick the GTO 10Xover my T/As.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Based on my longevity on here listening to thousands of issues on the new GTO as compared to other muscle cars namely the T/A it is in MY OPINION, the T/A overall is more fun and less costly to keep on the road. Are the T/A's issue free hell no. What one person has no issues with the next has dozens. 

You list mixed pros and cons.... both with 8 listings, to me this is an even wash. Based on your assessment of those pros and cons, I am not seeing the GTO comparison heads and tails better if it were the laundry list would be less. It's not. I stand by MY opinion.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

The GTO is hands down a better daily driver in every way, find one with low mileage that has been taken care of and you won't regret your decision.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rob GTO said:


> The GTO is hands down a better daily driver in every way, find one with low mileage that has been taken care of and you won't regret your decision.


No disputing its a good driver it's far better than the T/A. It drives like a luxury car. At 100 mph it glides effortlessly. The T/A is a high performance car and does not highway as well. When it comes to what the car was built for, the misconception was and is to many the new GTO was an out of the box drive it like you stole it car. It isn't. To make it it must be upgraded or parts will fail as related in the thousands of posts backing this up. The relation to out of the box drive it hard is being lost here.... The T/A was built for driving it hard. It will handle rigorous driving better than the GTO. The WS.6 stickered in 2002 at 32K. My "PHS" reflects the performance of it. It cost a hell of a lot of money then because of this. Both have their + and -. If one wants a good highway driver with little to moderate "fun" without upgrading the GTO is great, if one wants to take it to its limit without dumping bokoo bucks to do it then the T/A would be better suited.

The OP stated he misses his T/A and regrets selling it. My response was geared to HIS relationship to the T/A. I maintain..... if he or anyone thinks the new GTO will perform as good or better than the T/A for hard constant hard driving without upgrading, the GTO will NOT hold up to the same driving as a T/A. They were built for separate purposes.


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

If I may... I've had my GTO for about a year now. Picke up an 04 M6 with about 61k miles. There were some chips in the paint here and there, but otherwise nothing too eye grabbing. In the more recent months, I had to replace my radiator, water pump, both belts, and tires. Brakes are due soon and the clutch is starting to bug me only because I've already got a stage 2 Monster clutch that I paid $100 sitting in my closet. So yes, there's been some big issues with the car here and there. All in all, I paid about $500-$600 over time to fix my rad/water pump/belts issue, including cost on coolant. However, I still love the crap out of this car. I've driven plenty of cars in my life. Corvette, Porsche, Subaru STI's, EVOs, S2000, etc etc etc. I'll keep my GTO over them all for my general driver/weekend fun time car. If you're willing to put the time and money into it though... You're gonna have one hell of a beast for the track. Some of the things people have done to the newer GTOs make Shelby Cobras look like smart cars in terms of speed.

Basically put, if you want a no-fail monster of a car, be prepared to shell out big coin for it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The clutch is not meant for "racing" or top tier "fun." The stick shift is spongy and will not handle hard shifting hence..... upgraded shifters to handle aggressive shifting. Again...... this car is a highway car not intended for the purpose of constant aggressive driving.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with the Judge; the GTO is basically a highway cruiser with a very strong engine. In stock form, it will not tolerate a beating. If you buy it with flogging in mind, be prepared to pay for the pleasure.


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The clutch is not meant for "racing" or top tier "fun." The stick shift is spongy and will not handle hard shifting hence..... upgraded shifters to handle aggressive shifting. Again...... this car is a highway car not intended for the purpose of constant aggressive driving.


the clutch and shifter in the TA is equally sloppy, spongy and crappy. first mod I did on both cars was upgrading to a GMM shifter and LS7 clutch.

i dont care what people write or say on forums. having years of experience with both platforms, the GTO is the better of the two, in my humble opinion. theyre both GM cars, they have the same crappy parts. the GTO just feels more solid .


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The T/A is a high performance car and does not highway as well.


A high performance car goes fast in a straight line, handles well, and stops quick. I see the T/A and doing 1 of the 3. The T/A is nothing more than a poor mans sport car with great aftermarket support.

(especially by todays standards)


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

Rob GTO said:


> A high performance car goes fast in a straight line, handles well, and stops quick. I see the T/A and doing 1 of the 3. The T/A is nothing more than a poor mans sport car with great aftermarket support.
> 
> (especially by todays standards)


Is it strange I call the 04-06 GTOs "Poor Man's Corvette"? :lol:


Maybe one day i'll afford that Z06 :cool


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I think it's closer to a poor man's Aston Martin...
Bill


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I could buy a Corvette or an Aston Martin if I wanted to spend that kind of money on the occasional driver so I don't think the GTO is necessarily the 'poor man's choice'. I bought it for exactly what I perceived it to be and enjoy it as such. I do agree, however, with silversport's analogy in terms of comparison.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

silversport said:


> I think it's closer to a poor man's Aston Martin...
> Bill


This about sums it up perfectly.


----------



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

silversport said:


> I think it's closer to a poor man's Aston Martin...
> Bill


I always thought of it more as an M3 at half the price...


----------



## Kelly-05 (Feb 11, 2012)

Have to weigh in on this thread.
I hate these brag statements but.. I have to make one.
I have owned nearly every Pontiac sports car and several of each. Even some of the not so sporty models. Have been a Pontiac fan since I got my drivers license in 1978.
From "Smokey and the Bandit" to the new GTO. Includes; Trans Ams, Firebirds, Formula's, GTA's, GTP's....I am on my second GTO. "Family friendlier" models I have owned...Lemans, Tempest, GrandAm, GrandPrix, Bonneville....
The Sports models I have always called "Fun Junk". Priced right for go fast fun. 
I have always understood with every purchase though, that these are not cars that you hang onto. They will eventually become complete rattle traps even under completely normal driving conditions. And it will not take many miles to get there.
I still love them. But buying, lets say, a used Trans Am, is completely out of the question. Yes there might be that rare garaged car with nearly no miles on it you can find but, if you're going to drive it, it will end up in the same place as the others.
Having said all that junk, being on my second new GTO, these cars are by far the best built Pontiac I have ever driven and far less likely to become the rattle traps of their predecessors. I reached 40K miles with my first one without a hint of one little squeak. An impossible feat with any of the others.
In a nut shell, I feel much better about the money I put into my GTO than the money I poured into previous models.

So...Hi folks. I am a new/old member. I was on here for a few years back when the GTO came out and I bought a new 04. I now have a 05 with 5000 miles on it. Bought it 8 months ago with 1800 miles on it.

I would like to publicly thank Svede (Jerry) for a wealth of information and patience behind the scenes lately with all the suspension/bushing mods I have been doing. He is a true gentleman.

Same to Andy from Kollar Racing Products. He's top notch and bullet proof when it comes to non-stop annoying phone calls.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Kelly-05 said:


> Have to weigh in on this thread.
> I hate these brag statements but.. I have to make one.
> I have owned nearly every Pontiac sports car and several of each. Even some of the not so sporty models. Have been a Pontiac fan since I got my drivers license in 1978.
> From "Smokey and the Bandit" to the new GTO. Includes; Trans Ams, Firebirds, Formula's, GTA's, GTP's....I am on my second GTO. "Family friendlier" models I have owned...Lemans, Tempest, GrandAm, GrandPrix, Bonneville....
> ...


Yea Holden builds great cars.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

bills_zpam said:


> Originally Posted by silversport I think it's closer to a poor man's Aston Martin...
> Bill
> 
> I always thought of it more as an M3 at half the price...


I have to admit I stole that line from Jeremy Clarkson on an episode of Top Gear testing the Vauxhall (Holden-Pontiac) Monaro (GTO)...and that was the 5.7 liter model...

Bill


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

One must realize when you buy any used car, there is the chance that something is wrong with it. I love my 06 GTO and I bought it new and have upgraded quite a bit of it for the "style" of driving I do with it.


----------



## frtaylor9 (Mar 19, 2012)

Rob GTO said:


> The GTO is hands down a better daily driver in every way, find one with low mileage that has been taken care of and you won't regret your decision.


x2. 

What he said. I just got my 05 goat last month and I love it! By far best car I have ever owned. It can be very quite and family like if you wanna take the kids to the park every now and again. So its a pretty calm smooth laid back kinda ride, but when you wanna romp on it, the thing can also become an absolute MONSTER. Thats what I like about it.


----------



## alan joseph (Apr 21, 2012)

I've had a 2006 for three years. Awesome "grand touring" vehicle with decent highway fuel burn. Real stealth car; authorities don't notice it unless you're doing something stupid. Interior is BMW like quality. 6spd is a little loud but the sound system/screaming takes care of that. It can be made into a track car but then so can any other vehicle. Austrailia has all the go fast parts you need. If you play, you pay. As an everyday vehicle it is an e-ticket ride in vanilla world.


----------



## Alastor Vyohr (Apr 22, 2012)

So, realizing that the GTO wasn't meant to take a beating, where would the weakest link be if you were building the car, say, for highway fun? Where would you start first, and where would you go afterwards to strengthen the platform? Not talking track driving, but rather, high speed cruising.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I think mine is fine as is for highway cruising...If I had to make any change, I would look into the suspension though mine is fine as it came from Holden...

Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Suspension will make it feel much more stable and brakes will help when you need to stop the tank at high speed.

Other then that, the drivetrain should hold up since it isn't like your launching it.


----------



## Alastor Vyohr (Apr 22, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> Suspension will make it feel much more stable and brakes will help when you need to stop the tank at high speed.
> 
> Other then that, the drivetrain should hold up since it isn't like your launching it.


What about the noted rear differential, and cooling issues? How prone to failure are the replacement parts, especially under high speed driving? Are there any companies that make a more permanent solution?


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I have owned a 2000 T/A WS6 and 2 '05 GTOs. On my first one, I bought the SLP Bobcat 455 Package (from Marylandspeed.com, but not offered anymore). This, my second one, is outfitted with the Pedders Street II Package. I will be ordering a new set of rotors, ss brake lines and ceramic break pads. My 1st Goat had 7,600 miles when I bought it and this one had 21,800 when I bought it (in November...now has 25,700). 

I am much more pleased with my current GTO then my first...and it is because I did the mods that the car needs...and what suits the way I drive. I don't drag, but I like finding a nice country back road (preferably one free of bacon) and doing some spirited driving. 

I have not had any "maintenance issues", but suspect that if the suspension and brakes were not addressed, I'd be having to reach into the wallet sooner or later. 

Personally, I love the GTO because I never see them. I live in York, PA and I can go daaaaaaays without seeing one. I saw one parked a few houses down the street and I was excited and pissed, all at the same time. I was excited to talk to the person and about their car, yet was thinking, "how dare that bastard..."

It's hilarious when kids in Z cars think it has a V6 and wants to race. "Guy, that is 6.0, not V6." 

...couldn't be happier. This is my hold-me-over until I hit 35...I made myself a promise years ago that I'd own Z06. Been stashing a bit away ever since. 

The wife seems to think that the extra money is for a house. Pfff...


----------



## adreesriaz1234 (May 12, 2012)

Maintenance on these cars is so expensive..


----------



## rjsalvages (Apr 13, 2008)

GTO is little heavier compare to camaro/firebird/vetts, but the power is there


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

bills_zpam said:


> I always thought of it more as an M3 at half the price...


and half of the handling capabilities


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

GTO are total sleepers and unknown by most. You can easily mod them, they can be expensive but it is all relative. I would rather have a car that has performance and not be like every other mustang and vette just around the corner. Buy the GTO, they are reasonably priced and can be built the way you want. They are awesome with a supercharger, add suspension, wheels, brakes, the list is never ending. In the end it is not about the car but the passion you have for it and feeling you get when you hear your car start up each day.


----------

